# Oberon Journal w/Amazon K2 Cover equals Oberon w/hinges!



## tamlyn2 (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok, I posted on the Oberon velcro fits post that I tried converting my Oberon Journal Cover that I had originally converted into a K1 Cover into a K2 Cover using the Amazon K2 cover. I'm pleased with the results!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I was wondering about doing this as I was reading the Oberon feedback thread. It doesn't feel too bulky to you? Do you have a scale you could weigh the whole unit and let us know how much it weighs? The K2 in the Amazon cover is 16.75 oz.


L


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

I did this also just to see. But it all starts getting overly big (to me) for the trim and svelte K2

Simply my take on it. Plus I need my Ob Journal for journaling.


----------



## tamlyn2 (Jan 28, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I was wondering about doing this as I was reading the Oberon feedback thread. It doesn't feel too bulky to you? Do you have a scale you could weigh the whole unit and let us know how much it weighs? The K2 in the Amazon cover is 16.75 oz.
> 
> L


Sorry I don't have a scale, but if feels lighter than a hardback book. I'd say an oversized paperback. Some might not like it, but honestly the K2 is a little too skinny for me, I like to have something to hold onto.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I was wondering about doing this as I was reading the Oberon feedback thread. It doesn't feel too bulky to you? Do you have a scale you could weigh the whole unit and let us know how much it weighs? The K2 in the Amazon cover is 16.75 oz.


Oooh, good to know!! I just weighed K2 with my empty journal cover and it weighs 17.7 oz. Oberon is saying the K2 cover will be slimmer and lighter than that. yay!! Nowhere near as heavy as what I was thinking based on things I've read....in fact, no heavier than the Amazon cover from what I can tell.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

tamlyn2 said:


> Ok, I posted on the Oberon velcro fits post that I tried converting my Oberon Journal Cover that I had originally converted into a K1 Cover into a K2 Cover using the Amazon K2 cover. I'm please with the results!


Looks great with that journal. I'd just be concerned about the thickness when I folded the cover back.


----------



## tamlyn2 (Jan 28, 2009)

I will say, I don't tend to fold my cover back, so the thickness isn't a problem for me. I think If I'm in the mood to fold it back, I would be more likely just to use the Amazon K2 cover on it's own.  I like the Oberon in combination with the Amazon cover because of the added protection, the Amazon journal alone feels a bit flimsy for protecting the e-ink screen.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

wow.. I have no words


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> wow.. I have no words


I really like it too and you can get the journal with the cool buttons on it. I like her idea if she wants to fold it back, just take it out. That way you still have a cover on it. I have the amazon cover now and really think I'm going to borrow her idea here. I was waiting to see what Oberon meant by concentrating on their buttons anyway and for me this seems to take care of it. I too have been saying in the other threads that I really like my Amazon cover, just wished it did have a little more padding to protect it. This would take care of that concern for me. Plus I could get the design and color I really want too. I'm really excited about this option. Thanks for posting your pics with it.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

On top of everything I said above, it cost is even cheaper.  The journals are only 69.50.  I know it's not a big deal, but hey a fact is a fact.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Kevin, If you add in the cost of the Amazon cover it takes it up to $99.49 (the Amazon cover is $29.99) plus shipping for each cover.

That just looks like it would be really heavy and bulky. I'm happy to see it works for those who want to go that route though.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Kevin, If you add in the cost of the Amazon cover it takes it up to $99.49 (the Amazon cover is $29.99) plus shipping for each cover.
> 
> That just looks like it would be really heavy and bulky. I'm happy to see it works for those who want to go that route though.


Right but I was probably going to get an Oberon anyway and I already have the amazon cover. I hear ya though, but for me, at least I can get the design I want (I really like the "greenman" design and I can get it in the color I want. Plus get the cool button. Just seems like a good option for me and I get that extra protection I was wanting. I agree the whole thing may be cumbersome, but I think I can make it work. I just really like the idea of getting that design I've really been wanting and hoping they included, but I know they can't make them all so when I saw this I got excited. lol. I need to quit getting excited and quit spending all this money. But that's why I like working a little extra when I want stuff like this.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I think it looks a little bulky too, but we have another member here (PraiseGod13, I believe) who has been using the original Kindle cover inside her Oberon journal for months and loves it. I could never figure out out how she made that work since I couldn't make the original cover work for beans. But....she figured it out so good for her! But this new Amazon cover holds the Kindle so well and using the journal cover seems to work quite well with the naturally "flapping Kindle" feature.

I have decided not to change my Roof of Heaven K2 cover order but I am keeping a close eye on all these developments.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> I need to quit getting excited and quit spending all this money. But that's why I like working a little extra when I want stuff like this.


They used to call us "appliance nurses." Now we are the 2009 version, "Kindle accessory nurses." Sigh...how far we have come.  

L


----------



## tamlyn2 (Jan 28, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Kevin, If you add in the cost of the Amazon cover it takes it up to $99.49 (the Amazon cover is $29.99) plus shipping for each cover.
> 
> That just looks like it would be really heavy and bulky. I'm happy to see it works for those who want to go that route though.


I agree, the initial cost is actually more than the Oberon Kindle cover, so this is really for someone that wants the hinge look, or for me it's a cost savings down the road to know I can order different journals with all the cool buttons and color combos with a little less cost down the road. I love so many of the Oberon designs, that this way I can buy lots of Oberons...with less guilt LOL


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I just got the Forest journal in green and have put my K2 in it using velcro spots on the back of the K2 and on the pocket part of the journal. So far so good it feels secure enough but time will tell whether this will work or not. The cover is still a bit stiff and I think I will want to put some padding on the front cover to protect the screen. 

Lynn L


----------



## tamlyn2 (Jan 28, 2009)

I've actually been using this journal cover on my K1...he's looking a little jealous that Winchester is wearing his cover, so I've got a Purple roof of heaven Cover on order for Win, he's just borrowing the journal cover. Now I'm just gazing longingly at the Maple journal cover with the maple leaf button...ah love..true love.


----------



## tamlyn2 (Jan 28, 2009)

Lynn said:


> I just got the Forest journal in green and have put my K2 in it using velcro spots on the back of the K2 and on the pocket part of the journal. So far so good it feels secure enough but time will tell whether this will work or not. The cover is still a bit stiff and I think I will want to put some padding on the front cover to protect the screen.
> 
> Lynn L


So yours is just in the empty journal cover? That would definitely reduce the weight. You could put a bit of plastic or card stock in the front sleeve to stiffen it a bit for protection. I bet the Forest journal is beautiful. I got that one in a checkbook cover and love it!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

tamlyn2 said:


> I've actually been using this journal cover on my K1...he's looking a little jealous that Winchester is wearing his cover, so I've got a Purple roof of heaven Cover on order for Win, he's just borrowing the journal cover. Now I'm just gazing longingly at the Maple journal cover with the maple leaf button...ah love..true love.


I am glad to know I am not the only one who has Kindles that talk to each other. When I let Hugh try on Sir William's Oberon coat yesterday, I got an earful. Someone even commented on the picture, wondering if Sir W. was in the background crying in shame; actually, he was mortified that I posted a picture on the Internet that shows his bare bottom -- and here I go posting it again. Oh well, Hugh will get a new coat soon enough, right now he is wearing his Amazon tuxedo and Sir W. is back in his Oberon cover where he belongs.










To be honest, I think many of us are losing our marbles, but there are worse ways to go nuts.  

L


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

tamlyn2 said:


> Ok, I posted on the Oberon velcro fits post that I tried converting my Oberon Journal Cover that I had originally converted into a K1 Cover into a K2 Cover using the Amazon K2 cover. I'm pleased with the results!


That...that is just wrong. Like "New Coke" kinda wrong.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie, you changed Guinea Pig's name to Hugh? When did I miss this?

It's getting so hard to keep up with all these posts!

Mine talk to each other as well. Orion (daughter's KK) and Bella have been comparing covers today. In case anybody is wondering, the K2 does not, under any circumstances fit into the M-Edge executive cover.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Leslie, you changed Guinea Pig's name to Hugh? When did I miss this?
> 
> It's getting so hard to keep up with all these posts!


I made a quiet announcement on the "Naming Your Kindle" thread. I figured I was going to get a raft of s*** about this, but Sir William and I have our reasons and we both agreed it was a fitting name. He had issues with Alex and James.



> Mine talk to each other as well. Orion (daughter's KK) and Bella have been comparing covers today. In case anybody is wondering, the K2 does not, under any circumstances fit into the M-Edge executive cover.


Yes, absolutely not. While it might be possible to squeeze a skinny K2 into an Oberon cover with velcro, the M-edge is a definite no-go!

L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I made a quiet announcement on the "Naming Your Kindle" thread. I figured I was going to get a raft of s*** about this, but Sir William and I have our reasons and we both agreed it was a fitting name. He had issues with Alex and James.
> 
> Yes, absolutely not. While it might be possible to squeeze a skinny K2 into an Oberon cover with velcro, the M-edge is a definite no-go!
> 
> L


LOL!


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I took pictures of my K2 in the oberon forest journal:
























Sorry about the size but I couldn't get the last ones smaller without being too small, I will have to keep playing with it later. I put a sheet of card stock into the pocket behind the Kindle and put 4 velcro dots in the corners (or close to). 2 are on the journal itself and 2 on the card stock. It feels pretty secure. This cover seems a little more stiff than my Wave cover but it is of course new. The color on my screen is pretty true, a bit darker perhaps.

Lynn L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you for the pictures Lynn.  She'll like the green much more than the fern. I just ordered it for her. 

She sure isn't cheap to bribe.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Love the pics Lynn - the forest Oberon is really pretty.  

What is that screen saver you have on there?  Can we choose different ones on K2?  Right now mine rotate b/w the different authors....Poe, etc.  I just figured I had no choice.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Is that color fern or green?

Beautiful cover....

L


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Kari- it's one of the ones that comes with the K2- you must not have gotten to it yet!

L- it is green

Lynn L


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Lynn said:


> Kari- it's one of the ones that comes with the K2- you must not have gotten to it yet!
> 
> L- it is green
> 
> Lynn L


So the different ones just pop up randomly and we have no control over it? Darn it would be nice to at least choose one? lol


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

They rotate in order and there are 25 of them.

We have no control over it <pout>


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> They rotate in order and there are 25 of them.
> 
> We have no control over it <pout>


Boo hoo 

Oddly enough, I think I've only seen a few so far but I often turn it off instead of leaving it in sleep mode. Maybe I shouldn't do that for some reason.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I never turn mine off...Just put it to sleep. It doesn't drain the battery in sleep.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't turn mine off either- actually I'm not sure how to turn it off! Guess I didn't read that in the user's guide. Have to wait for Leslie's new FAQ 

Lynn L


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Lynn said:


> I don't turn mine off either- actually I'm not sure how to turn it off! Guess I didn't read that in the user's guide. Have to wait for Leslie's new FAQ
> 
> Lynn L


LOL you hold the power switch to the right for about 5 seconds and it turns off. (i've probably been doing that too much! lol)


----------



## tamlyn2 (Jan 28, 2009)

oh! I love the forest cover too!  *stay away from the Oberon site, stay away from the Oberon site*


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Lynn said:


> I took pictures of my K2 in the oberon forest journal:
> Lynn L


That looks pretty nice. How many covers do you own?  lol


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Just 2! One for my Klassic Kindle Scotty- Hokusai Wave, and the Forest Journal for the K2. I would like a couple others but am resisting for now.

Lynn L


----------



## Katharsis (Mar 5, 2009)

What size of the Oberon journals do you use? Neither my kindle nor amazon cover has arrived yet but the idea is interesting.

*edit* Nevermind I found it


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Mine talk to each other as well. Orion (daughter's KK) and Bella have been comparing covers today. In case anybody is wondering, the K2 does not, under any circumstances fit into the M-Edge executive cover.


I have mine temporarily in the M-Edge executive cover I had for K1 - but I just have it in 3 of the holders - it fits in the two on the inside and I have the elastic one on the top holding it - it works for now until my new Prodigy cover comes for it (in the exact same color) But it doesn't travel much right now - just from room to room in the house - snow and ice are keeping me in for a few more days.


----------

